# Hello Everyone In The Watch Forum



## T-Sparkz

Wotcha. Just wanted to introduce myself. Nothing to personal. Not looking for a date here!

It appears I have gone watch mad but luckily for me it also appears I'm not alone.

I'm still looking to buy my first proper watch but having a nightmare finding the right one.

Can anyone explain the difference between excluding and including crown measurements. Sounds pretty obvious but I just want to make sure.

Hello Mr RLT. Sounds like your the man around here. Looking forward to owning at least one of your watches.

One last question. How do I go about buying watches in the For Sale forum.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## pg tips

Welcome to the forum Tom

the measurement refers to the diameter of the watch case measuring (in most cases) across from 9 to 3 so the without crown in the case diameter and the with crown is the total width to the end of the crown

You can buy from the sales forum at any time but until you have 50 posts you won't be able to send an email or private message to members via the board software. If you are really interested in something just add a reply in the thread saying so and an email address where you can be contacted.


----------



## dowsing

Welcome to the forum Tom


----------



## Jonmurgie

Hi Tom and welcome to the forum










Not sure what you class as a "proper watch" so what have you got so far?


----------



## Roy

Welcome Tom.


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome to the forum Tom.


----------



## T-Sparkz

Nice one PG Tips. Thanks for clearing all that up.


----------



## jasonm

Welcome to the forum Tom..


----------



## T-Sparkz

Hello Jonmurgie

So far I've got a swatch skin and a casio G-shock. Not much of a collection I know.

When I said a proper watch I meant something with a bit of character.

I really like the look of the O & W ocean master but its just too big for me.

I've been looking at the RLT5. I need something I can wear everyday.

Anyway don't want to bore you with the details.


----------



## Robert

Hi Tom

My 'collection' amounted to one watch last July.

I currently have 29 with a couple waiting for me at the post office.

The RLT5 and the O&W Ocean Master are both on my wish list at the moment


----------



## T-Sparkz

Excellent.


----------



## Zephod

Welcome to the forum Tom


----------



## T-Sparkz

Thats that then

Just bought myself an RLT5

Can't wait

Thank god I got you lot to share my joy with


----------



## Sparky

Welcome to the mad house Tom!

Hope you enjoy your stay









All joking aside, this forum has a wealth of knowledge, watch reviews etc which I'm sure that you will find interesting and informative.

Looking forward to seeing some snaps of your RLT 5 soon.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## foztex

welcome Tom

Andy


----------



## Stan

Welcome to the forum Tom.


----------



## strange_too

Welcome Tom,

Enjoy your time here. An interesting and informative bunch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

T-Sparkz said:


> Thats that then
> 
> Just bought myself an RLT5
> 
> Can't wait
> 
> Thank god I got you lot to share my joy with


Welcome to the forum Tom, the RLT-5 is an excellent everyday watch, simple clear and well made









I got mine for my 50th birthday a couple of years ago, RLT-5....5th decade, you get the idea









*RLT-5, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels *










Roy very kindly added a cyclops for the date, not everyones cup of fair trade, but I like it


----------



## hotmog

mach 0.0013137 said:


> T-Sparkz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats that then
> 
> Just bought myself an RLT5
> 
> Can't wait
> 
> Thank god I got you lot to share my joy with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Tom, the RLT-5 is an excellent everyday watch, simple clear and well made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine for my 50th birthday a couple of years ago, RLT-5....5th decade, you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RLT-5, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy very kindly added a cyclops for the date, not everyones cup of fair trade, but I like it
Click to expand...

Sorry, Mach, but according to that logic you should have got one of these:










(50th birthday = 6th decade  )

Welcome to the forum Tom. Prepare for a long, but enjoyable, slide down the slippery slope towards watch mania, madness, and penury.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

hotmog said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-Sparkz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats that then
> 
> Just bought myself an RLT5
> 
> Can't wait
> 
> Thank god I got you lot to share my joy with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Tom, the RLT-5 is an excellent everyday watch, simple clear and well made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine for my 50th birthday a couple of years ago, RLT-5....5th decade, you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RLT-5, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy very kindly added a cyclops for the date, not everyones cup of fair trade, but I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, Mach, but according to that logic you should have got one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (50th birthday = 6th decade  )
Click to expand...

What I meant was I`d managed to survive 5 decades











> Welcome to the forum Tom. Prepare for a long, but enjoyable, slide down the slippery slope towards watch mania, madness, and penury.


So true


----------



## simonlincs

Hi Tom

have fun on the forum

Simon


----------



## T-Sparkz

*RLT-5, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels *










Roy very kindly added a cyclops for the date, not everyones cup of fair trade, but I like it


----------



## PhilM

Welcome to the forum Tom, hope you enjoy your time here


----------

